# Best Vinyl Plank flooring?



## mommiemara (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm looking to do a faux hardwood in my living room using vinyl planking. This seems to be a good option for us for a number of reasons. I have 3 kids running around and a large dog and 3 cats. We have a pool and kids come into that room from the yard wet all the time. Things get spilled and pets have accidents. So I want the look of wood but I worry that the wet factor would ruin real wood or laminate. Living room has a wood sub floor and currently has carpet. I was looking at the new click together Allure ultra and the reviews seem mixed. I'm wondering what planking is best for my application. I'm also curious when you do a floating floor how you tackle edges by a sliding glass door and I also have a brick fireplace it would go along. I'm not sure how you hide the edge there. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

They all have good and bad. I believe most commercial applications use Karndean. But it is gluedown.


----------



## mommiemara (Jul 17, 2011)

How hard is glue down for a DIY? Compared to the floating stuff


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Armstrong has a 'good, better, best' line of floating hardwood looking vinyl planking called "Luxe Plank" that we've had success with.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

(I commented on a post that is now gone. Thank you mod.)
Sure reads like an ad.


----------



## HarryJ (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## mommiemara (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah the user reviews I have read of the cheaper alure don't look that great. The click stuff has a serious wear layer so it caught my attention. I want good quality stuff not cheap. This is about looking nice and holding up well against my life style


----------



## jeni1072 (Nov 11, 2008)

after having to replace carpet from an a/c problem, then replace our laminate due to a toilet overflowing for three hours while we were gone, we went with Allure. It was the best thing for us, with the water fears we have. Now we have a leaky rook, our a/c leaked real bad last week, and I just mop it all up. We have been very happy with it, installation was a breeze, and its given us exactly what we wanted it for.


----------



## mommiemara (Jul 17, 2011)

Jeni did you use the click together ultra alure or the kind with the sticky sides? Thanks


----------



## jeni1072 (Nov 11, 2008)

this is the stick together kind that was out 3 years ago. I did not even know about the clicking kind until I saw it mentioned here.


----------

